# EASY stuffed flounder !!!



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Wife wanted flounder , I didnt want a month long project so here's how it happened , caught a few 3-4lb flounder last weekend , didnt really want to stuff one so I took the nice filletes and sandwiched a thin layer of cornbread stovetop between them , a little salt and pepper then heated up a small can of cheese and brocolli cambells soup , thinned with a little milk and covered the flounder pile with it then baked , took about 10 minutes to prep (stuffing,soup,etc) and about 20-25 minutes to bake , it was great and very easy , will do it again ...


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Good Way!*

Whenever we got a stuffer flounder that is how my mom would do it...except make homemade oyster cornmeal dressing to go inside, plus a few chopped shrimp in dressing.

Later
R3F


----------



## shakyD (Oct 23, 2007)

Red3Fish said:


> Whenever we got a stuffer flounder that is how my mom would do it...except make homemade oyster cornmeal dressing to go inside, plus a few chopped shrimp in dressing.
> 
> Later
> R3F


Anyway we can get a recipe for the oyster cornmeal dressing???????


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Here ya go: Oyster Dressing

1 long loaf French bread, stale 
3 10-ounce containers (about 3 dozen medium) oysters 
2 cups chicken or turkey stock 
1 stick butter 
1 large onion, chopped 
3 stalks celery, chopped 
3 cloves garlic, minced 
1 bunch green onions, chopped, white and green parts separated 
¼ cup chopped parsley 
Salt, pepper, Creole seasoning and cayenne to taste 
Buy a po-boy loaf of French bread in paper (not plastic) several days before making dressing and let it go stale. (A good way to crumb the bread is to beat it with the side of a meat mallet while it still is in the paper bag.) 
In a very large bowl, break bread into small pieces and cover with water strained from the oysters and the chicken stock. Let soak 30 minutes to an hour. 
Meanwhile, melt butter in a large skillet and saute white onion and celery until soft. Add garlic and saute a few minutes more. Add this mixture, the green onion tops and parsley to the soaked bread and mix well. Check oysters to eliminate any shell, chop them and stir into mixture. Add seasonings. 
Place in a greased 9-by-13-inch baking dish, making sure there is plenty of liquid. Add more stock or water if necessary to make dressing very moist. Bake at 400 degrees for about 45 minutes to an hour, or until dressing has firmed up and lightly browned on top. 

Make sure the dressing gets up to 165 degrees to prevent salmonella.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Shaky....*

I know it is a sin to give a suggestion here and not have the recipe, but my mom always did it, and she is now in a nusing home with altheimers and wouldn't remember. I have watched her make it, and it is just basically a cormeal dressing like you would make for a turkey,with chopped green onions in it. I think she just decreased the amount of chicken stock and more or less substitued the oysters and their juice for the amount decrease. and a double handful of chopped boiled shrimp. You want the dressing still kind of moist at this point, but where it will hold togeather to be spread.

She would make regular cornbread, then crumble it up, mix with other ingredients, and for Thanksgiving or Christmas, put it in another pan and cook it for a short time....enough to kinda brown the top, and simi cook the oysters. For the flounder "sandwich", she would then take it out of the second pan and layer between the two big flounder filets. Oil your baking dish, lay the thin filet on bottom, put about an inch of dressing spead out on it, and then add the thick top filet. Plus a little lemon juice, real butter and salt and pepper. Might need to score or put a few slices on big end of the thick filet if it is really a big thick one!! All our flounder over 4 # were treated to this way of cooking. PS on the stuffer flounder we always scaled them, and left skin on...a lot "prettier that way and ..a wire brush (we had a stainless steel one) makes scacling the flounder pretty easy.

It really makes a pretty presentation, with some parsely around it, and the ole slighly browned flounder laying there in all his glory! We saved the head of one big one and layed it out and cooked it along with the filets, but the gals kinda didn't like the whole fish there looking at them!! LOL

Hope this helps, incomplete as it is!!

Later
R3F


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

yummy


----------

